
Matthew Garrett: A quick overview of Intel's AMT vulnerability - _wmd
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/48429.html?
======
0x0
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14242508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14242508)

